# Filtro pasivo para el auto



## san_ty (Jun 13, 2006)

Hola, hace poco que me eh registrado aca, necesito el circuito de un filtro pasivo para el auto (pasa bajo), para un woofer...gracias.


----------



## omfreg (Jun 16, 2006)

Puedes hacerlo con circuitos RC o con circuitos RL

Aqui te paso una pagina de filtros pasivos, lo malo es que esta en ingles, pero si solo te interesan los esquemas, tiene bastantes

http://www.filter-solutions.com/passive.html


----------



## thors (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola, hace poco que me eh registrado aca, necesito el circuito de un filtro pasivo para el auto (pasa bajo), para un woofer...gracias. 



revisa 
www.atodovolumen.net

y despues en este foro ubica Air-cored un programa que necesitas para fabricar tus bobinas
para el filtro 
yo fabrique un crossover con estos datos 

ahora tienes que saber a que  frecuencia dejaras el corte del sub


----------



## san_ty (Jun 18, 2006)

Che gracias por el programa y los circuitos...ahora voy a armar algun filtrito!!!...Ah y otra cosita, si alguien me puede pasar las frecuencias (mas o menos) para los agudos, medios y bajos...gracias


----------



## thors (Jun 22, 2006)

para corte de los agudos puedes intentar entre 5 khz y 10 khz  
te recomiendo un filtro de 18 db  la formula es

C1 = 1/3 x pi x R x fc  

C2 = 1/pi x fc x R

L1 = 3 x R /8 x pi x fc

R = resistencia del tweter
fc = frecuencia del corte 



para el bajo intenta 800 hz  y para el sub 80hz 0 60hz

L2 = 3 x R / 4 x pi x fc

L3 = R / 4 x pi x fc

C3 = 2 / 3 x pi x R x fc 


R = resistencia del parlante 
fc = frecuencia del corte 


ten encuenta que cada fabricante de parlantes fabrica sus parlante para
funcionar a una fracuencia determinada 
un parlante de buena "calidad" tendra descrito la frecuencia " ideal"  de funcionamiento a la cual el crossover debera funcionar 

espero ayuarte algo

chauuuuu


----------



## electromovimiento_2 (Nov 9, 2009)

thors dijo:


> para corte de los agudos puedes intentar entre 5 khz y 10 khz
> te recomiendo un filtro de 18 db la formula es
> 
> C1 = 1/3 x pi x R x fc
> ...


hola. estoy buscando un filtro pasa bajos. me podes pasar el diagrama. (para aplicar las formulas que vos mencionaste)


----------

